# Gaming Laptop on a 1400$ Budget



## Rawlaw

I have looked around on a computer and am starting to lean a little towards a laptop for obvious reasons. I'm looking for a fast laptop that will allow me to use it for fast internet, work, and of course gaming. I looked through a bunch of laptops on newegg and was not impressed. Any ideas?


----------



## Sir Travis D

The alienware M17 is within your price range.
http://www.alienware.com/products/m17-notebook.aspx?SysCode=PC-LT-M17&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> The alienware M17 is within your price range.
> http://www.alienware.com/products/m17-notebook.aspx?SysCode=PC-LT-M17&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT



An alienware would be a pretty much base model though.... Something like this would suit you well:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152099

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9172511&type=product&id=1218043606827

Just to the OP- since you are thinking about a laptop...just remember they arent as upgradeable as desktops, mainly due to the price your gonna pay for the parts. You could build a desktop with dual 4890's, quad core Phenom II processor, and 1tb hdd for $1400...


----------



## Rawlaw

Isn't 2.4 gghz a little slow? And also i had a thread and we talked about it for like 200 posts.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Isn't 2.4 gghz a little slow? And also i had a thread and we talked about it for like 200 posts.



Your thread was on desktops, for the money:
Desktop>laptops>netbooks.


----------



## Rawlaw

K i might be able to get my budget a little higher is this any good?

http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/pdet.to?poid=424964

or this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220544

or this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834114634

or this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152103


----------



## bomberboysk

Those are all ~ok but your not gonna be maxing any games on them...


----------



## Rawlaw

Why not the specs look exceptional. The laptop u showed me will allow me to max?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Why not the specs look exceptional. The laptop u showed me will allow me to max?



I shoulda rephrased. For that price the specs are alright, but in a laptop in this price range.. its not gonna be anywhere a comporable desktop. You might get crysis on medium/medium low or so settings with these kinda laptops.


----------



## Rawlaw

How much money will allow me to get a laptop that plays most games on highest settings?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> How much money will allow me to get a laptop that plays most games on highest settings?



Most games.... Id say at least another $1k or so on absolute high settings, but the laptops you specced here would play medium/medium high on alot of games. Thats what sucks about laptops is the over pricing compared to similar desktop components.

=Woot, 3300th Post=


----------



## Rawlaw

Well let's say i spend 2300 what would be my choices


----------



## bomberboysk

Something like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220527


----------



## Rawlaw

Will it allow me to max out halo2 crysis etc while still leaving some room for upgrading?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Will it allow me to max out halo2 crysis etc while still leaving some room for upgrading?



Halo2 yes, crysis no.(The only thing thats gonna max crysis would be a high end desktop btw) (Crysis would run though on high settings with 2-4x AA, but maybe not "very high" settings..)


----------



## Rawlaw

Just to look somewhat realistic on crysis? And will it have any room for upgrading?


----------



## oregon

No, you really cannot upgrade a laptop other than add more RAM, but that really doesn't do much anyway. 

My advice, only get a gaming laptop if you really must. They're bulky=heavy to carry around, they run hot, they drain the battery like nothing else, and they're going to be way more expensive than a non-gaming laptop or desktop. And the performance will never be great. 

For the price of a gaming laptop, I would get a lower end normal laptop and a solid gaming desktop PC.


----------



## Rawlaw

I know but my parents keep pushing me toward a laptop


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I know but my parents keep pushing me toward a laptop



Any reasons why? Desktops are more economical, more powerful, more future proof because you can upgrade them, etc.


----------



## Rawlaw

They want it because i would have more mobility, the option to take it with me on trips etc.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> They want it because i would have more mobility, the option to take it with me on trips etc.



Well, you realize they get pretty warm, those dc inverters for cars cigarette lighters wont power a gaming laptop, they are heavy, and the battery life is pretty bad on a gaming laptop... After owning a higher end gaming notebook a few years back, ill never touch another laptop unless its just a cheap one for internet/etc...


----------



## Rawlaw

k let m get an estimate what's a good laptop for fast internet and work only?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k let m get an estimate what's a good laptop for fast internet and work only?



For just a lower end base kinda model that would be good for office 03/07 kinda stuff, internet, etc something like this would be fine(but wont play games very well)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834146555 (4.6hrs battery life is what its rated)
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9263496&type=product&id=1218071605696(Battery life not listed)


----------



## Rawlaw

Fast internet? Good for work. Because i don't want it to take let's say a minute to boot up etc.?And i kind of wante it to be a little lighter


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Fast internet? Good for work. Because i don't want it to take let's say a minute to boot up etc.?



Pretty much any laptop will take the same amount of time to boot up, that depends on alot of factors such as what you have starting with the laptop(eg- aim, msn, xfire, things that start with windows, the more of those you have the longer it takes). Any modern notebook will have "fast internet", that is more dependant on your internet connection than the notebook itself.


----------



## Rawlaw

And a little lighter. I'd say i want to spend 600$ i would think atleast for it to be any good


----------



## WeatherMan

Why not buy a cheap netbook for say $250, You get the portability for trips, make your parents happy.

You then have $1000+ to spend on a desktop that you can build how you like, maxing most games, keeping you happy.

Newegg have a EEEPC900 for $199 right now


----------



## Rawlaw

i don't get the purpose of a net book what's the difference between it and a notebook or even a laptop and i want to do some work on it. do netbooks even have hard-rives?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> i don't get the purpose of a net book what's the difference between it and a notebook or even a laptop and i want to do some work on it. do netbooks even have hard-rives?



They are small, light, portable, get amazing battery life and arent very powerful. They are great for browsing the web and the like though:
Ex:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152092
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834146554


----------



## Rawlaw

bomberboysk said:


> They are small, light, portable, get amazing battery life and arent very powerful. They are great for browsing the web and the like though:
> Ex:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152092
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834146554



Should i get a laptop,notebook, or netbook. What's the difference between a notebook and a laptop?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Should i get a laptop,notebook, or netbook. What's the difference between a notebook and a laptop?



Notebooks and laptops are pretty much the same thing. IMO i would get a netbook for traveling and whatnot then build a pc...


----------



## Rawlaw

k I would rather have one that's fast on the internet and me able to put the old halo on it


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k I would rather have one that's fast on the internet and me able to put the old halo on it



Well, netbooks dont have cd drives so you may be best off going with the lenovo laptop i gave you a link to earlier


----------



## Rawlaw

k, it will still run halo on it o.k.? And it's still a bit heavy for my taste. I'm willing o pay another hundred bucks in order to loose an extra two pounds


----------



## oregon

I don't think you can really just "pay a hundred" to lose weight. You will probably have to go for a netbook but those are really small and not so powerful. Great for internet or Word, and maybe even old halo though.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k, it will still run halo on it o.k.? And it's still a bit heavy for my taste. I'm willing o pay another hundred bucks in order to loose an extra two pounds



5lbs is right around where any small notebooks are gonna be as far as weight..


----------



## Rawlaw

What determines the internet speed?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> What determines the internet speed?



Your internet connection...


----------



## Rawlaw

Nothing to do with the laptop?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Nothing to do with the laptop?



nope, well, more or less no, unless its a severely outdated notebook with like a pentium II


----------



## Rawlaw

k will it play maybe halo 2 on medium or low settings?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k will it play maybe halo 2 on medium or low settings?



Which one? A netbook or the lenovo? The lenovo would play halo fine, and halo 2 would run on low settings ok..


----------



## Rawlaw

lenovo


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> lenovo



Halo 1 would run decently, halo 2 on lowish settings.


----------



## Rawlaw

Is the video card decent i can't really tell


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Is the video card decent i can't really tell



The lenovo is a budget notebook, with a budget integrated card. The intel GMA 4500MHD. Something with a dedicated card would be more around the $6-700 mark.
Ex. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115539


----------



## bigd54

bomberboysk said:


> nope, well, more or less no, unless its a severely outdated notebook with like a pentium II



Hey no making fun of my dell laptop


----------



## Rawlaw

Id like a mouse for 40-60 dollars. Here are some of my choices but feel free to add more.

There's one that i couldn't find but i saw in another person's thread. I'm sorry if this is not enough info but under the click button of the mouse it had a white panel. It gave me the impression of a robot. Do you know where that is?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826249026

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153007

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104079

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826100010


----------



## bomberboysk

Not sure what mouse that would be tbh. But Of those, i have the G9 and its an excellent mouse. if you dont wanna spend as much though, i had a logitech G5 i used for about 2 years that served me well, also an excellent mouse:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104076


----------



## Rawlaw

I looked at that one didn't really like it much. Let me see yours


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I looked at that one didn't really like it much. Let me see yours



?


----------



## Rawlaw

The g5 i don't like. How does your g9 look like?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> The g5 i don't like. How does your g9 look like?



Same as the one on newegg, i highly recommend the G9, its an excellent mouse well worth the price. Although the G9x has a higher resouloution sensor for a little bit more.

G9x:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104261&Tpk=G9x

G9:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104079


----------



## Rawlaw

That's an awesome looking mouse. Do you know any sites where i can build my own laptop (other then ibuypower and dell) And also i want a wireless mouse.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> That's an awesome looking mouse. Do you know any sites where i can build my own laptop (other then ibuypower and dell) And also i want a wireless mouse.



Not really, the only other ones out there are alienware(also dell), sager, and the ones like toshiba...


----------



## Rawlaw

Know any good wireless mouses. I know that the hardcore gamers have those wired ones for better data transfer but i still want a wireless.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Know any good wireless mouses. I know that the hardcore gamers have those wired ones for better data transfer but i still want a wireless.



G7 mouse is a good wireless but its basically a wireless G5, the razer mamba is wireless but pricey...


----------



## Rawlaw

Don't really like those. How do you measure a laptop's screen size?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Don't really like those. How do you measure a laptop's screen size?



Diagonally like a desktop screen.


----------



## Rawlaw

Wow my 1998 laptop has a 18 inch screen!!!


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Wow my 1998 laptop has a 18 inch screen!!!



Lol...


----------



## Rawlaw

O...M...G.... I just bought the logitech g9 and i _*LOVE*_ it! It's a huuuuge upgrade from my mini mouse


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> O...M...G.... I just bought the logitech g9 and i _*LOVE*_ it! It's a huuuuge upgrade from my mini mouse



Local store? How much you get it for?


----------



## Rawlaw

I got mine for 54 bucks at compusa. It's a whole lot better then the 90 bucks one on Newegg. i am extremely satisfied with it. the one thing is that i don't get why have different profiles other then the color. And the one con i can think of is that they didn't come up with a way to keep the strings of the cord not knotted


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I got mine for 54 bucks at compusa. It's a whole lot better then the 90 bucks one on Newegg. i am extremely satisfied with it. the one thing is that i don't get why have different profiles other then the color. And the one con i can think of is that they didn't come up with a way to keep the strings of the cord not knotted



Go to logitech and download setpoint, the colors are there so you can change 3 different profiles(customize the color and each resoloution for each one). Im guessing you live where, florida? Cuz thats like the only place compusa is anymore>_>


----------



## Rawlaw

Wow good guess i live in fort lauderdale. What's the purpose of the different profiles other then the change of color. And do you know a good external hard rive. The g9 i just bought my mom bought for me in exchange for me to wait till Christmas for a new comp. So I'm going to get an external. I'm thinking about spending, 75$ for a good one


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Wow good guess i live in fort lauderdale. What's the purpose of the different profiles other then the change of color. And do you know a good external hard rive. The g9 i just bought my mom bought for me in exchange for me to wait till Christmas for a new comp. So I'm going to get an external. I'm thinking about spending, 75$ for a good one



You know the +/- buttons? Those change the res(tracking speed pretty much) of the mouse, so when you change betweens say, a shotgun and a sniper rifle in a game you can track faster/slower. Each profile can have 5 res, i personally have one setup for TF2 , one for desktop usage, and one for other games like cod4/5/etc. What kind of computer you have at the moment? Does it have firewire or just usb?


----------



## Rawlaw

well.. i'm using my OLD laptop it's a Microsoft xp professional version 2002 service pack three. I don't know what your saying about the fire wire.... Know any good external hardrives for my laptop for 75 bucks?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> well.. i'm using my OLD laptop it's a Microsoft xp professional version 2002 service pack three. I don't know what your saying about the fire wire.... Know any good external hardrives for my laptop for 75 bucks?



Firewire connection, faster than usb...

Good drives though:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822204062
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148354

Little more but higher capacity:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822204089


----------



## Rawlaw

my friend's dad said that my laptop is too old to be able to take windows 7 or windows vista (he has all the vistas from his work.) What would you have to know to determine wether or not it will be able to take it?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> my friend's dad said that my laptop is too old to be able to take windows 7 or windows vista (he has all the vistas from his work.) What would you have to know to determine wether or not it will be able to take it?



Specs?
Edit: Or the model of the notebook.


----------



## Rawlaw

???


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> ???



Model= Brand and model #....


----------



## Rawlaw

ummmm.. well mine is a inspiron 9100


----------



## bomberboysk

Might have an issue with the gpu in windows 7... Can you tell me what card is in it?(Im assuming mobility radeon 9700...) Windows 7 would run fine though on a pentium 4 2.8Ghz if thats what your cpu is, just need to have 2gb of ram....


----------



## Rawlaw

Ya i can't figure out where to look for it.... Though i have two gigs of ram. upgraded it a few months ago


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Ya i can't figure out where to look for it.... Though i have two gigs of ram. upgraded it a few months ago



CPU speed/type- Right click my computer, properties.

GPU- Right click anywhere on desktop, properties, hit the far right tab, should say "xxxx display on *insert gpu here*".


----------



## Rawlaw

Ya it's a ATI Mobility Raedon  9700


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Ya it's a ATI Mobility Raedon  9700



Cpu speed? Pentium 4 2.8Ghz? As long as you run the 32bit version you should be able to load windows 7 onto that notebook. I have a similar notebook with a 3Ghz pentium 4, 2gb memory, and a 256mb X600(basically an ati 9600 with pci-express) that runs windows 7 awesone, faster than XP and alot faster than vista.


----------



## Rawlaw

My CPU speed is 2.9, but other then that i don't know how to answer your questions.... It has a sticker that says Intel Pentium 4 inside... My friend told me about switching a internal hardirve to external by getting a case for it. How do i get one of those???


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> My CPU speed is 2.9, but other then that i don't know how to answer your questions.... It has a sticker that says Intel Pentium 4 inside... My friend told me about switching a internal hardirve to external by getting a case for it. How do i get one of those???



Do you already have a drive you want to use? As its cheaper to just get an external drive(that 1TB drive for $89 is the same price as just a 1TB hard drive without an enclosure) vs internal drive+ enclosure...(most of the time that is)


----------



## Rawlaw

Well that cavier green i bought for my mac. Turns out we don't really need it but for my laptop i got 9 gigs left in it.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Well that cavier green i bought for my mac. Turns out we don't really need it but for my laptop i got 9 gigs left in it.



Oh, then just an enclosure would work great for you:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817173043
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817193040


----------



## Rawlaw

does it really matter which one i get??


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> does it really matter which one i get??



The rosewill one has better cooling and overall better reviews(understatement, its one of the highest rated ones newegg has), but both are decent.


----------



## Rawlaw

k so will my laptop take windows 7?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k so will my laptop take windows 7?



Yup, 32bit though as your gonna have a tough time finding 64bit drivers for a legacy video card, with 32bit you should get drivers through windows update though.


----------



## Rawlaw

k what's the link again


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx

Go down to "download the 32bit version" and select your language, this hit go and follow the prompts.


----------



## Rawlaw

will i have to get an operating system on my external hardrive?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> will i have to get an operating system on my external hardrive?



Nope, just gotta format it and your good to go.


----------



## Rawlaw

k because it sucks. Windows 7 takes 16 gigs on my comp. I only have 15.75gb


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k because it sucks. Windows 7 takes 16 gigs on my comp. I only have 15.75gb



You sure? Something that age should have at least a 40gb hdd.... Or do you mean 15.75 after installing windows 7?


----------



## Rawlaw

Originally it had a 40 gb hardrive but after supreme commander, halo, and star wars empire at war it only has 15 gb.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Originally it had a 40 gb hardrive but after supreme commander, halo, and star wars empire at war it only has 15 gb.



Well you know installing windows 7 will wipe all that out and you'll need to reinstall anyways right? I would just install games/etc to the external...


----------



## Rawlaw

ya I'm going to. talk to you when it comes in mail


----------



## Rawlaw

And Halo and all my games will work on windows 7? Also next year when the full version comes out will i have the option to switch back to vista or xp? Is this monitor any good??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...009175&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-24-009-175-_-Product


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> And Halo and all my games will work on windows 7? Also next year when the full version comes out will i have the option to switch back to vista or xp? Is this monitor any good??
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...009175&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-24-009-175-_-Product



Tis a decent monitor. When the full version of windows 7 comes out, you will either need to reinstall windows 7 with the retail copy, or revert back to vista/xp.


----------



## Rawlaw

k now since my sisters old junky laptop (kind of like i have) crashed we need to get her a new one. She only cares about stupid stuff like the shininess, the size of the monitor etc. She plays i think two very very low end games that any computer could take. Our budget is 500$ tops. I've looked through some and wasn't very impressed.


----------



## bomberboysk

Something like this would work good in that situation:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9163772&type=product&id=1218040476935
Or this:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9263496&type=product&id=1218071605696
Or this:
http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4545456&CatId=3982


----------



## Rawlaw

K the case came what do I do?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> K the case came what do I do?



Read the instructions on how to install the drive into the enclosure, hook it up, format it in windows and...use it


----------



## Rawlaw

K up and working fine. Though i can't figure out how to put my games on it. I want to because my comp. dosen't have enough room for windows 7. Should i download it too my external hardrive???


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> K up and working fine. Though i can't figure out how to put my games on it. I want to because my comp. dosen't have enough room for windows 7. Should i download it too my external hardrive???



Yeah. You can put games on it once you install windows 7, as your gonna have to reinstall everything with windows 7 anyhow. Just make a folder on your hard drive called like "programs", and set your install directory for games to there.


----------



## Rawlaw

Do I have to reinstall all my games? I was hoping I could put my games on my external, install windows 7 on my comp then play my games fom the external.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Do I have to reinstall all my games? I was hoping I could put my games on my external, install windows 7 on my comp then play my games fom the external.



You need to reinstall the games, as just "putting them on the external" would not have the right file locations/registry entries/etc for windows 7 to use. Plus you cant just move a program from say, drive C: to drive F: without reinstalling it.


----------



## Rawlaw

It's going to take 12 hours because i am at a hotel with a crappy internet connection... So how do i download my stuff onto the external hardrive once it finishes?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> It's going to take 12 hours because i am at a hotel with a crappy internet connection... So how do i download my stuff onto the external hardrive once it finishes?



Like documents and whatnot? Just copy and paste anything you need, then you can get around to reformatting with windows 7..


----------



## Rawlaw

K here is my problem I have no documents on my computer just games that I would rather not reinstall. During the night the download stopped. I am just going to wait till I get home but I wanted to know if I could move my whole game to my external before installing windows 7.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> K here is my problem I have no documents on my computer just games that I would rather not reinstall. During the night the download stopped. I am just going to wait till I get home but I wanted to know if I could move my whole game to my external before installing windows 7.



No, you have to reinstall games in windows 7 or they will not work, Doesnt matter if they are on the external hard drive or not.


----------



## Rawlaw

k. are you sure that website will let me install Windows 7 because i had a problem with it before not installing


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k. are you sure that website will let me install Windows 7 because i had a problem with it before not installing



?


----------



## Rawlaw

well like i said it was about halfway when the download stopped. Should i reset it??


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> well like i said it was about halfway when the download stopped. Should i reset it??



Yes...


----------



## Rawlaw

k it's finally done... What now?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k it's finally done... What now?


Burn to a dvd-/+ R


----------



## Rawlaw




----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


>


DVD plus or Dash R. Basically- a blank DVD.

=4,000th Post=


----------



## Rawlaw

dang i did'nt bring one. What do i do after that's done?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> dang i did'nt bring one. What do i do after that's done?


After you get it on a dvd...you would install it.


----------



## Rawlaw

k then halo 2 and all my vista games will work?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k then halo 2 and all my vista games will work?


You will need to reinstall them, but yeah they should work.


----------



## Rawlaw

k can i reinstall my games directly to my external?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k can i reinstall my games directly to my external?


After windows 7 is installed, yes. When you do, just create a folder on your external called "Applications", then before you install a game say, halo 2. Make a folder called "halo 2" inside "applications", and then when the game installer asks where to install, point it to that folder


----------



## Rawlaw

About the G9 laser mouse i bought. I'm pretty sure u said u had the same one. What do you do to keep the mouses wire untangled? I tried to just wrap it around the mouse but i think the wire is getting worn out when i do this.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> About the G9 laser mouse i bought. I'm pretty sure u said u had the same one. What do you do to keep the mouses wire untangled? I tried to just wrap it around the mouse but i think the wire is getting worn out when i do this.


I do pretty much nothing , the extra hangs over the back of my desk, then connects to my rig.


----------



## Rawlaw

Oh u use it for a comp? I'm talking about using it for my laptop. When i try to pack it i cant just leave the wire in a bunch. I tried to use my sister's hairband, still made it worn out. Any ideas?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Oh u use it for a comp? I'm talking about using it for my laptop. When i try to pack it i cant just leave the wire in a bunch. I tried to use my sister's hairband, still made it worn out. Any ideas?


It has a braided sheath over the wires, it doesnt really get worn out...


----------



## Rawlaw

the sheath does. i can see it slowly unraveling. 


Is this any good?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152115&Tpk=wind u123

No net books come with a dvd drive correct?


----------



## bomberboysk

No, netbooks have no optical drive.


----------



## Rawlaw

what's so great about net books other then their battery life and weight? Because i am seeing laptops maybe a little heavier but with much better specs and of course a bigger screen.


----------



## bomberboysk

You just said it, amazing battery life, small size, low weight.


----------



## Rawlaw

k one of these is cheaper then the other but i can't seem to see any significant difference in between them.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16834114613,N82E16834146534


----------



## bomberboysk

Brand, thickness, weight, etc.


----------



## Rawlaw

the weight is not too much of a difference, the brand i could care less as long as it's giving me a good system.


----------



## Rawlaw

Ya i got a problem the download isn't letting me do anything. I cant unzip it or open it or anything. The only thing it's allowing me to do is reopen the page where i downloaded it thus restarting the download. What do i do?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Ya i got a problem the download isn't letting me do anything. I cant unzip it or open it or anything. The only thing it's allowing me to do is reopen the page where i downloaded it thus restarting the download. What do i do?


Download of windows 7? It should be a .iso, you will need something like imgburn or iso burner or nero to burn it.


----------



## Rawlaw

Ya when we got this comp and cleaned it for my use we took out everything. Where can i get one of those programs?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Ya when we got this comp and cleaned it for my use we took out everything. Where can i get one of those programs?


imgburn and isoburner are free, google for them.


----------



## Rawlaw

k i got isoburner and opened it up with it. According to isoburner everything is as it should be but i am not finding a way to install it.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> k i got isoburner and opened it up with it. According to isoburner everything is as it should be but i am not finding a way to install it.


Install windows 7? You have to use isoburner to burn it to a dvd first...


----------



## Rawlaw

I'm first getting a cd on the DVD using isoburner. Then when opened i get session 1 then track 1 and finally three different documents of some sort. I'm not sure if this is the result of me burning it or it just reading what's on the download.


----------



## Rawlaw

ya im stuck it's not letting me do anything


----------



## Sir Travis D

why don't you try nero and alcohol 120 percent then?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I'm first getting a cd on the DVD using isoburner. Then when opened i get session 1 then track 1 and finally three different documents of some sort. I'm not sure if this is the result of me burning it or it just reading what's on the download.


? Your trying to use a cd? You need to be using a dvd... Right click on the .iso file, hit open with isoburner/etc, burn to a dvd.


----------



## Rawlaw

Well it says it's a compact disc so I'm assuming it's a Cd. I need a DVD?


----------



## Rawlaw

Got a DVD but when i tried to extract windows 7 isoburner said i had to pay for the full version (30 bucks.) Am i doing the right thing?


----------



## bomberboysk

Try this:
http://www.imgburn.com/


----------



## Rawlaw

Its asking me questions like how many copies im making, how soon i need it etc. Is that what im supposed to be on?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Its asking me questions like how many copies im making, how soon i need it etc. Is that what im supposed to be on?


after its installed, right click on the iso, open with imgburn. Should give you can option to burn to a dvd, you only need 1 copy, burn it at slowest speed you can.


----------



## Rawlaw

Well it burned and i installed it and halo 2. Halo 2 did not work well at all so i uninstalled Halo 2. But now with windows 7 my sound card is not responding...


----------

